# Intermittent fasting - Has anyone one tried it???



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

One of the hottest concepts out right now in terms of nutrition is IF, aka *Intermittent Fasting*. This new idea is very controversial to say the least, as it goes against the grain of traditional eating as we know it in the fitness world. So to get started let's answer what is intermittent fasting?

To break it down simple stupid, intermittent fasting is nothing more than fasting in a structured time format each day. This means you will be fasting - not eating - for a period ranging from 16-36 hours pending on which format you choose all having various benefits. Think of it like interval training when you are working out. Intermittent fasting is interval training when you are eating.

Has anyone tried this method before??? i know a guy at the gym that is doing this and he says it is working great he is losing weight keeping size and strength.

Any views on it??


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

No but very interested in the topic...


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I've been doing this over the last couple of months. Was at 20% body fat due to a dirty bulk lol(put on weight during my partners pregnancy, too many take away curry's!). This works really well for me and am at 11% body fat now. I last ate 15 hours ago.


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

So how long do you fast for before eating?? and how many meals do you eat within that time?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i have tried intermittent fasting yes, dont know what u want to know about it as your writing is too small i cant read it. Good day sir


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Dazza84 said:


> So how long do you fast for before eating?? and how many meals do you eat within that time?


On gym days it depends. As an average I would say 18-20 hours. I don't feel like I'm starving myself as I eat a decent amount within the time frame I have from leaving the gym and going to bed.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Ive been doing doing it for the last 2-3 months or so. I find it easy to follow and pretty effective. I eat from 2-8 each day fitting in 3 big meals.

Found it hard for the first 2-3 weeks, felt tired and lethargic, put it down to my body adjusting to the fasting but dont think the fact I was on a low carb diet helped.

But now that Ive been doing it for a while I feel great gonna stick to it for by lean bulk. Now Im back off holiday.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I've tried a three IF protocols - a whole day fast once a week, eating only in a four hour window each day, and eating only over a twelve hour window each day.

The whole day without food thing is ok, and no probs with the eating only in a twelve hour window... the four hour window though caused me a few issues like bloating when I did eat, IBS and digestive issues from packing all my food into such a small time frame.

I only did IF for about two months so can't comment on long term results personally but short term it seemed equally effective to anything else I've tried that works.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I am considering doing this so subbed!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Its an easier transition then you think.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For those interested is worth checking out Berardi's IF experiments here - http://www.precisionnutrition.com/intermittent-fasting , and also the stuff Alan Aragon has written about it - http://www.alanaragon.com/an-objective-look-at-intermittent-fasting.html (he's written a lot more too).

Above links are a bit sciency in places but still readable for everyone.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

leangains is also a good website.

Im on day 2 and so far so good. Get a bit hungry during the day but give it a week and im sure ill be fine.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> For those interested is worth checking out Berardi's IF experiments here - http://www.precisionnutrition.com/intermittent-fasting , and also the stuff Alan Aragon has written about it - http://www.alanaragon.com/an-objective-look-at-intermittent-fasting.html (he's written a lot more too).
> 
> Above links are a bit sciency in places but still readable for everyone.


Looks good thanks buddy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

if fcuk all else its perfect for calorie control!


----------



## Dazza84 (May 2, 2012)

Yeah Leangains website it really good was reading about it there:

http://www.leangains.com/2010/04/leangains-guide.html

i mite give this a go for started a diet today. they are also good info on drinking while dieting and it tells you how you can still drink and lose weight.

Any one that has tried this what was you cals intake and macro carbs/protein/fats each day?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

My diets like this...i fast from 10pm to 2pm ish.

*2pm* - 10g bcaa's.

*4.00pm* - 50g whey, 1tbsp evoo. 1g cla

Train from 6-7pm - sip on 1 scoop size on pre contest.

*7pm* - 30g whey, half banana, 2g leucine.

*8.00pm *- 2 x 200g chicken breasts, 40g carbs from rice. sauce. veg. 1g cla

*10.00pm *- 250g xlean steak mince burgers, sauce, 1scoop whey. 1g cla, 2g evening primrose

Works out about 250g protein, 40g fats, 80g carbs.


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> My diets like this...i fast from 10pm to 2pm ish.
> 
> *2pm* - 10g bcaa's.
> 
> ...


Mate, your doing this all wrong! You need to eat in that time frame, not snack, also eat carbs you need them.your training performance must be poop! Your fasting which is going 18-20 hours of no food! During this time your body is burning free fatty acids for fuel because you have glycogen in store, as your not doing anything physical ie sleep, work (depending), etc. if you have no glycogen stores you can be catabolic! Carbs spare protein. All that matters is that your in a deficit (calorie). People find they become more efficient and have more energy while fasting, I suspect this is due to your body not always digesting food. Also gives your enzymes a chance to rebuild them selves. It's very good for demanding jobs also, as we all know the nutritional side of this game is a pain. :thumb:


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I didnt explain...im dieting mate...6weeks diet....on this...so that's enough cals for me atm. If i feel crap in a week ill increase carbs on a day to have a higher carb day.


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> I didnt explain...im dieting mate...6weeks diet....on this...so that's enough cals for me atm. If i feel crap in a week ill increase carbs on a day to have a higher carb day.


That works out just over 1600kcals mate, plus your basically starving yourself for most of the day....

Not flaming you mate, but I suppose only one way to find out . I've done intermittent fasting before and honestly it's great, much more satiating eating big meals instead of snacking all day but I didn't calculate cals, just eat my stomach full in the time frame on good nutritious food and guess what? Bodyfat went down.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I think i know the answer, but if i were to fast from 20:00 - 13:00 and cycle to work in the morning during a fasted state, would using BCAA take me out of the fasted state to a point it would be detremental?


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

No, but you knew that didn't you?


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds a bit like Ramadan!


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Jcole83 said:


> No, but you knew that didn't you?


Ummmmm yeah :whistling:


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Sounds a bit like Ramadan!


LMAO!


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

i did something like this for last 4 weeks of my diet and got down from 8-9% to about 4-5%, macs at 300-350protein, 100carbs give or take 30g if i felt like i did/ did not deserve them, 30-50fats. I ate 2 tins of tuna on its own during the day (one at around 11 and one at around 3) then trained at 5ish and crammed in all the rest of my macros between 7 and 12. deffo worked as it helps you be more accurate with your macros and gives you a greater margin for error imo. felt bloated as hell tho at night, and some nights i weighed up to 10lbs heavier than i did the next day before i trained. but it worked so why should i care about that.


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

I started Leangains about 2 months ago. I've stayed the same weight but look a great deal different. I HATE the whole little and often thing, it's hard to keep in check! Now I can plan meals so easily without counting all day. Became distracting too with work etc. thinking about my next little snack!

I just ate half a kilo of Chicken with sauce and whole meal pitta to round off my calories for the day and it's actually part of the plan not just an indulgence.

Since trying IF, really oddly, it seems so right for the human body to me. I feel a lot more hormonally balanced (that sounded less queer in my head) and my performance has really increased. I get in around 1000cals post workout, how can that not help grow muscle!


----------



## Buffout (Jun 15, 2012)

Tom1990 said:


> i did something like this for last 4 weeks of my diet and got down from 8-9% to about 4-5%, macs at 300-350protein, 100carbs give or take 30g if i felt like i did/ did not deserve them, 30-50fats. I ate 2 tins of tuna on its own during the day (one at around 11 and one at around 3) then trained at 5ish and crammed in all the rest of my macros between 7 and 12. deffo worked as it helps you be more accurate with your macros and gives you a greater margin for error imo. felt bloated as hell tho at night, and some nights i weighed up to 10lbs heavier than i did the next day before i trained. but it worked so why should i care about that.


This sounds good!

How long did it take from the 8-9%?

Did you increase cardio/change your lifting routine?


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

was doing around 1% a week ish, and for the last 3 weeks i upped cardio from 3 times a week, to doing 1hr swimming or fast walk on treadmill in the morning, and 20mins after weights session at night 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## Home Physique (Jun 9, 2012)

I been doing it for nearly two weeks now and I'm loving it. Seems to be suiting my lifestyle just fine. I finished eating quite early today though (5pm) and I am already feeling my stomach rumbling. 12pm tomorrow can't come fast enough!

I usually do 8pm till 12pm fast (16 hours). Weight loss is faster than it ha been in the past ten weeks and BF % is dropping faster too.


----------



## IronTiger (May 14, 2009)

ive been doing it about a month now and ive gone from 19 stone to 17.5 stone. Ive stil got a wrong way to go to where i wanna be 12st at 5'11 then bulk. But the bit i find difficult around dieting is the eating part with lean gains or IF as it is. There a window where you eat i log it into my fitness pal apps on my phone once im on par or near enough to my macro i stop eating for at least 16 hours later. The training bit can become confusing but i just to train weather it be cv or weight whilst in the eating window makes it easier and focus more on what im putting in my mouth.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Been IF'ing for a fair few months now, might even be nearing a year. Suits me nicely.


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

Just worked my diet about to try this, seems like it could be much easier as Buffout said due to the timings of things. I teach so its a pain trying to eat every 2 - 3hrs as i cant just walk out.

Im planning on fasting from 20:00 - 12:30, so 16.5hrs per day. I usually ride my bike to / from work (12 miles total) at least 3 - 4 times per week so thats my cardio sorted.

Im going to run about 400cal deficit, with a P40 / C30 / F30 macro split. I will get 25% intake at 12:30, 25% at 16:30 prework out, then 50% post work out. IS there anything in here anyone would change?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

Dazza84 said:


> One of the hottest concepts out right now in terms of nutrition is IF, aka *Intermittent Fasting*. This new idea is very controversial to say the least, as it goes against the grain of traditional eating as we know it in the fitness world. So to get started let's answer what is intermittent fasting?
> 
> To break it down simple stupid, intermittent fasting is nothing more than fasting in a structured time format each day. This means you will be fasting - not eating - for a period ranging from 16-36 hours pending on which format you choose all having various benefits. Think of it like interval training when you are working out. Intermittent fasting is interval training when you are eating.
> 
> ...


a lot of people use it as they feel very lean through out the day then get home and demolish there intake for the day in one go.

1000s swear buy it claiming excellent results more so when combined with a keto diet.

just shows the degree of conflicting info out there.


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

When I did it I started at around 18 percent bodyfat, I dieted normally ie every 3-4 hour feedings. Got to about 14-15 percent bodyfat and stalled, so I looked up the warrior diet. It took me about a month to get from 14 bodyfat to about 12, then about another 6 weeks to get to 8. It was by far the easiest diet I've ever done. I broke my fast at about 6pm when I got home from work. Then ate until bedtime, like I said before I never counted calories as I was advised to listen to my body's signals, the first few times I may of eat more but after that it levelled out. I just kept to healthy foods, as you know it's hard to overeat on clean food especially in a short space of time. The mere thought of eating until I was full was what done it for me and it worked. I will say though I did have a couple of shakes in the morning-afternoon, just for the bcaa's. I trained before I got home from work also.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

im being lazy though and doing very very little cardio...hence why my calories are a bit lower.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

My feeding window is 12:30-8:30pm

I train at 6am so i just use BCAA's up till 12:30

10g pre workout

10g post workout

10g around 10:30

I keep carbs higher on training days and carbs very low non training days doing a 4 day split. weight has gone down about 1/2 a stone in 4 weeks.

Notice big difference in body shape though down side is a lot of my trousers no longer fit!


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I fast from 9pm to 1pm and basically have 2 or 3 lower cal days then a high cal day for energy, metabolism and sanity purposes. Something like 1800 and 3000 cals on cutting weeks. Love this way of eating, sometimes I train fasted at 12pm and have 10-15g Bcaas before and during the workout. Don't feel tired in the morning if anything I feel better fasted. I still have black coffee or green tea to control the odd burst of hunger mid morning.

I've been doing 2 weeks slightly above maintenance and 2 weeks cutting so my weight is fluctuating too much to confirm results but I look better in the mirror. It's so much easier to hit macro targets and generally control food. Most days I have 2 large chicken meals and a couple of shakes. Then something in the evening to make up the numbers if needed.

It's very simple and once I started as others have mentioned it seems like it's the way we were designed to eat.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

mark22 said:


> It's very simple and once I started as others have mentioned it seems like it's the way we were designed to eat.


Think you hit the nail on the head, when we were hunters and gathers, I'd imagine that once a kill was made you'd eat then it may be ages before another meal was found. Doubt many cavemen were eating six small meals everyday!


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

With me having a desk job having 6 meals a day just bloated the hell out of my I felt slow and fat, doing IF i feel lean and look a hell of a lot better in the mirror as well yet I'm more or less eating the same amount of cals.

For me also it was harder to control my marcos doing 6 meals as well and ended up having lots of shakes, now I have 1 shake a day 2 on the very off occasion i haven't planned ahead or in a rush


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

have fasted and it is good

kaza


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

i havent been to the toilet for a number 2 in 3days!! Bit worried


----------



## Jcole83 (Apr 13, 2012)

J.Smith said:


> i havent been to the toilet for a number 2 in 3days!! Bit worried


Take some laxatives then, when did simple problems become issues?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

laxatives...shouldnt be needed though. ive added some fibre tablets...maybe its due to me eating much less


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im tempted to start training first thing fasted with just bcaa's...i work 8.30-5.30pm but after work the gym's soo busy.

Fat burning would be beneficial to as id take my peps + hgh and go train so my workout would be like doing cardio....would get it done in 45minutes tops to...probably less as its quiet.

Gotta be better for fat loss?


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

I try to do the same when ever my gym buddy can do it. I often go walking or swimming fasted after my peps. Feel great in the morning fasted give it a go.


----------



## Dyls13 (Jun 17, 2012)

I've been on an IF diet for the past 5 weeks. I've lost 10lbs and strength hasn't been compromised. As mentioned above it's a great calorie controller if nothing else...makes a lower calorie diet feel that much more satisfying. I eat 3 meals starting at 1pm and finishing at 9pm...mainly it's 2 big meals with a pre-bed shake (and cottage cheese etc) for meal 3 around 8:45pm. I've tried it before to add lean muscle but didn't find it as effective.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Damn! The hodgetwins have changed the fitness world single handedly!


----------

